# Q7 at JFK Airport



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Posted by GolfTango in The Car Lounge

_Quote, originally posted by *GolfTango* »_As incoming freight from Germany...

















_Modified by GolfTango at 11:56 PM 8-28-2005_


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Q7 at JFK Airport ([email protected])*

Must be AoA pilot car.


----------

